# Invoice Software



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

are they any good screen printing invoice softwares that aint too pricey?


i saw one on ebay called t-invoicer has anybody delbt with it?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I haven't tried it but there is also software called "t-shirt quoter" or something like that. I got a demo cd at ISS but haven't played with it.


----------



## Ellas_Embroidery (Oct 25, 2006)

I have T-Invoicer. It's a great little no frills program. What the ebay ad say's it does it about all it can do. It has the ability to export it's database to many different types of files.

It's not an accounting program. It only can do a running total of your invoices. Which is fine for me. I print out 2 copies. One for my records, and one for the file.

Jim


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

I guess thats what i really need it for as well. I just wanna be able to provide my customers with a invoice that looks halfway professional. i think imma go buy it because that other software t-quoter is too rich for my blood.....lol


thanks for the input


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I just use good ole fashioned quickbooks.

Although, the industry specific programs look really nice, and integrate with quickbooks.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Quickbooks will work just fine and most cpa's can work with it easily.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I just use the invoice form that is free from Microsoft. I fill it in and give to my customes. It is very professional looking.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

when you say microsoft do you mean ms word?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Follow this link. It is MS office templates.. Hope this helps. Lou http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/CT101172551033.aspx


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Good looking out, Lou. There is alot to choose from.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

I've had the T-invoicer for a year. I loved it but was never able to get it to print to pdf or to email out invoices. I used it for a year just plain and simple. I came to this thread, read what to do, uninstall, reinstalled, updated drivers, printers, you name it. NOTHING.

Yesterday I went to Wal-Mart and bought Quickbooks for $90. Listing the items and their descriptions has been time consuming, but it emails, prints, jumps through hoops, and I think I'm going to like it.....we'll see.


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

Quickbooks is the way and its not even remotely difficult to get going. Follow the video tutorials and you'll be good to go. It used to take 30 minutes to send out a price quote (using my customized extra fancy template from indesign), now it takes 3 minutes, including going to my pricing calculator to get the right rate.


----------



## Say Anything (Jun 16, 2009)

This may be a little too late, but If you just want to print to a pdf file... I use Bullzip pdf printer. Basically what it will do is set up a "software based" printer. Meaning instead of physically printing a paper document, it will save the file in pdf format. If you want that program, just go to FREE PDF Printer it is a free download, and very easy to install.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TomandBunny (Apr 13, 2007)

amy_schutt said:


> I've had the T-invoicer for a year. I loved it but was never able to get it to print to pdf or to email out invoices. I used it for a year just plain and simple. I came to this thread, read what to do, uninstall, reinstalled, updated drivers, printers, you name it. NOTHING.
> 
> Yesterday I went to Wal-Mart and bought Quickbooks for $90. Listing the items and their descriptions has been time consuming, but it emails, prints, jumps through hoops, and I think I'm going to like it.....we'll see.



We are also looking into invoicing and quoting software. I decided we also wanted a CPA to be able to do our taxes and we just got hit hard a few months ago because we honestly didn't know what we were doing on accounting and the good state of CA now is making us pay big bucks every month to repay and the interest.

We decided to go with Quick books pro 2011 off of amazon for 179.00 and we are going to buy an expansion pack for $75.00 for quick books from silkscreeningsupplies.com called 
*QuickBooks for Screen Printers Expansion Pack*

You can find it at (50% OFF) QuickBooks for Screen Printers Expansion Pack (Pro, Premier, Upgrade)

We bought pretty much off of our equipment from these guys and they are trustworthy. 

They pretty much do all the input work for you


Over 4000 part numbers already loaded into the system
Over 30 tutorial videos (in QuickTime format) covering…
Estimates, Invoicing, Receiving Payments, Deposits, Purchase Orders, Receiving Inventory, Inventory Control, Paying Bills, Writing Checks, Sales Tax, Banking, Bank Reconciliation, Chart of Accounts, Customer Management, Reports, & Much More.
 
Ryonet’s NEW T-Shirt Pricing Calculator (for MS Excel) helps make estimating and costing jobs fast and easy. » Ready to use QuickBooks Import Files » Excel Templates for Pricing Updates » Exclusive Web Access to www.ryonetblog.com/quickbooks for...
Advanced tutorials, interactive Q&A, and pricing updates
Hope this helps anyone looking to keep their business legit and not get penalized like we did.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

I use Quickbooks Pro. It does all the accounting, billing, and creates professional invoices that an be emailed or put into a PDF. Can also use it as POS if needed. Overall happy with it.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I set up a template in Excel. Handles all the math, and at the bottom for sales tax, I have a formula that adjusts for exempt, 6.5% and 7% sales tax depending on the number I key into an adjacent cell (see the number "1" to the left of the sales tax, and the legend at the bottom of the invoice). Print to my laser printer or output as a .pdf to email. I put a small hash mark alongside the edge just below the black column header that marks the 1/3 fold, and my Customer Name/Address info is set up so that when I fold the invoice to the hash mark in a letter fold, the customer info shows up in a standard window envelope.


----------



## Peter Green (Feb 7, 2010)

tpitman said:


> I set up a template in Excel. Handles all the math, and at the bottom for sales tax, I have a formula that adjusts for exempt, 6.5% and 7% sales tax depending on the number I key into an adjacent cell (see the number "1" to the left of the sales tax, and the legend at the bottom of the invoice). Print to my laser printer or output as a .pdf to email. I put a small hash mark alongside the edge just below the black column header that marks the 1/3 fold, and my Customer Name/Address info is set up so that when I fold the invoice to the hash mark in a letter fold, the customer info shows up in a standard window envelope.


That sounds nice, but could you attach the xls, not the pdf?  Otherwise it's not of much help Thanks!!


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

You can export a worksheet as a PDF straight out of Excel.


----------



## Peter Green (Feb 7, 2010)

tpitman said:


> You can export a worksheet as a PDF straight out of Excel.


I know) That's absolutely not what I meant.
But nevermind, I found this mirosoft site, they have all the excel templates there


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been using a web based platform for estimating and invoicing since last November. It's called CurdBee. I really like it and its pretty easy to use. You can email estimates to clients and they can approve them online, they can also pay online though the online payment module is limited to 2Checkout.com.


----------



## Mad River T (Jun 20, 2007)

Just a warning to those of you using Quickbooks. I purchased their program in 2003 and in 2006 I lost the ability to email my invoices. When I contacted the company, they said the feature was "sunsetted". This is what the company does if you do not upgrade. I tried to explain that I did not need an upgrade but you can quess how that went.I have since also lost the ability to open the contacts section. I am now waiting for my car company to sunset my brakes because I have not bought a newer model. Also, when Quickbooks is open you are connected to the company - what are they looking at?


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Mad River T said:


> Just a warning to those of you using Quickbooks. I purchased their program in 2003 and in 2006 I lost the ability to email my invoices. When I contacted the company, they said the feature was "sunsetted". This is what the company does if you do not upgrade. I tried to explain that I did not need an upgrade but you can quess how that went.I have since also lost the ability to open the contacts section. I am now waiting for my car company to sunset my brakes because I have not bought a newer model. Also, when Quickbooks is open you are connected to the company - what are they looking at?


Yes... QuickBooks basically forces MANY companies to upgrade... lets not even talk about their cost on support if you are a large company!!

I have sold a many of clients on custom databases thanks to quickbooks trickery!


----------



## Steve2601 (Jan 12, 2012)

T Invoicer 4 is a very basic program that does not even allow for line item taxing.It also will not print out to a single sheet of paper it always adds a blank sheet with one line of text on it after the first page.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Steve2601 said:


> T Invoicer 4 is a very basic program that does not even allow for line item taxing.It also will not print out to a single sheet of paper it always adds a blank sheet with one line of text on it after the first page.


We really need a rule preventing users from joining just to make a negative post. What a DB


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Peter Green said:


> That sounds nice, but could you attach the xls, not the pdf?  Otherwise it's not of much help Thanks!!


Here it is. Sorry, I hadn't seen this thread in awhile. Bear in mind that the tax "code" (cell H31) I created was for tax exempt (0), 6.5% (1) and 7% (2) sales tax, which is what I encounter locally. You'll have to adjust the formula to suit your particular situation.


----------



## Steve2601 (Jan 12, 2012)

headfirst said:


> We really need a rule preventing users from joining just to make a negative post. What a DB


Not a negative post just stating the facts.


----------



## Peter Green (Feb 7, 2010)

headfirst said:


> We really need a rule preventing users from joining just to make a negative post.


really and why is that?..

is there a logical argument behind your proposal?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Peter Green said:


> really and why is that?..
> 
> is there a logical argument behind your proposal?


Because there has been a lot of activity lately from users that join, make one negative post and then dont come back.

Aren't you supposed to introduce yourself in the introduction section first?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I did upgrade finally but before I did, I just exported to pdf and then emailed it from there, so you can still email it just have to add another step so you do not have to upgrade.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Is anyone using this T-Works Manager - Decorated Apparel Shop Management Software

It appears to be a revised T-Invoicer. The price isn't too bad but it would be great to hear some feedback...


----------



## Donkick (Jan 13, 2012)

I use Filemaker pro - it takes a bit of modification but it is much more versatile than anything else out there.


----------



## PhilR (May 3, 2011)

I'm using an online system called Kashflow which I've since moved to for issueing all my invoices and tracking sales & purchases. I'm a total n00b where finances are concerned so it's a great tool for keeping track of everything.


----------



## printinggnat (Aug 20, 2011)

I am looking at Ryonet's expansion pack. Now that you have had it for awhile, do you think it is worth it? Is it easy to use for the beginner and novice?


----------



## NotWithoutPerel (Jan 19, 2012)

I would go with QuickBooks because once it's set up, it will save you the most time with invoices, quotes, inventory, accounting and interfacing for Year End statements.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

As a computer consultant, I can say this... every company I know that uses Quick Books... HATES it.

They don't feel like it is a very good solution for them. It works, but they feel like they fight it.


----------



## aresankhatema (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a small company and sometimes working as a freelancer as well im using the Billomamt Online invoicing Tool.

Its quite cheep , very easy in use and Im assuming that will works perfectly for everyone that have no idea what are Invoices and all this stuff.

Hope that helped 

Cheers


----------



## lknprints (Feb 14, 2012)

We have used quickbooks for almost 3 years with absolutely no problems. If you just develop a system for doing the same thing over and over you'll be fine.

With that being said, we just bought a program called Shopworx which is industry specific to track orders, art, finance, everything. Even by the company's own admission, it's not for everyone. They recommend your annual volume be at least $500,000 for it to make sense. You've got to be ready to ante up for this stuff. Just for a medium shop like ours it came with a $16,000 price tag when you include servers, hardware etc.


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would go with Quickbooks and then add the Quickbooks for Screen Printers software addition from Ryonet. It has everything you would need. Check out the video for it on YouTube. Hope that helps you out. 
I also saw the ShopWorx at ISS, it was great software but too damn expensive for me. Hopefully one day I won't say that lol.


----------



## arrowshirtguy (Jul 24, 2007)

The expantion pack added to quickbooks looks nice but I don't believe it will handle anything but screen printing. Is anyone using it for embroidery, transfers, dtg?


----------



## hubindustries (May 21, 2012)

I've been using Express Accounts. Mac or PC friendly. It's free if you are a small company (5 employees or less) and is awesome. This is a full on accounting program similar to Quickbooks. You can input item numbers with full descriptions, selling cost and how much actual cost is. Then when you prepare an invoice you can just select the item number and it fills in all the data for you. You can have items tax exempted or with sales tax. It lets you prepare a quote for a customer, then if the customer moves forward you can simply change it to an invoice. It keeps up with your Accounts receivable, suppliers, keeps a customer database and you can even print checks. Also lets you export data in a varity of formats for outside accounting and tax preparers. I'm digging it so far. It takes some playing around to figure it out, but very worthwhile.
Accounting Software for Small Business. PC or Mac Free Download.


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

RibCage- we use the Tworks and don't have any issues. We use the Mac format and are quite pleased once you get all your descriptions eyc input.


----------



## sg printing (Sep 17, 2012)

I made a setup inside of Microsoft Office Excel to track all sales, etc. Seems to work great for me. Bee using this method about 3 years.


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

Hai as many had suggested Quickbooks is there any other software available other than this.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

Check out https://www.waveapps.comWe have used them for over a year and have used them for every invoice we have done. Works very well. Allows you to create an invoice, send it, track if it has been viewed or not, and then apply a payment to the invoice. It is no frills and free. Everything is web based so you can access it anywhere. We also use the software to manage the entire business' finances. I believe they are a newer company and are always adding new features and making improvements.


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

Invoicing software which i used for my business helped me to create invoices easily. Hereby sending a you tube link for reference.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMonZ32SZFk


----------

